# How Scratch Resistant are Damasko Watch Cases?



## thedern

I am just curious as to any feedback Damasko owners may have on how scratch resistant the hardened cases are. We all know that if you wear a watch, scratches happen but I was curious for the outdoors type that use their watches hiking etc, how effective is the Damasko case hardening?

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike

Own Damasko since the very beginning. No scratches.
Btw: done a search ? Literally hundreds of threads all over WUS with this recurring question.


----------



## thedern

stuffler said:


> Own Damasko since the very beginning. No scratches.
> Btw: done a search ? Literally hundreds of threads all over WUS with this recurring question.


Thanks for your reply.

Placing 'Damakso' and 'Scratch' and 'Case' in my search string yielded me results that were all over the map. Brands I was not interested in, threads concerning watch crystals, etc. So I figured I would ask the question directly. However, I normally find what I am looking for without starting new threads, hence my small number of posts in two years on this site.


----------



## Happy Acres

DA36 owner since 2008, worn every week, not a mark!


----------



## maedox

I smashed my hand and my poor Damasko DA 46 into a concrete wall while working on the flooring. Basically I pulled out a nail from the floor boards and the hammer slipped. It was a fairly forceful blow where the watch bezel took most of the impact in a sort of bang and scratch motion. The best motion imaginable for maximum carnage. All I could think were swear words. I glanced down at my wrist and could barely notice any damage. I had to look closely, and let me tell you I feared the crystal was shattered there for a moment. The tiny scratching is most noticeable on the black bezel insert as could be expected, but from half a meter away you can't tell it was dinged at all.

Suffice it to say I'm impressed by how hard the Damasko case is.

I've attached this photo before and no one noticed any scratches.


----------



## Andy Chen

Somewhere else on this forum, there's a guy who says he was wearing his Damasko when he had an accident in which he totalled his motorbike. The watch was pretty much dragged along the ground and it still looked pretty much like the picture above.

Since reading that first-person account, I have gone and bought myself two Damaskos.


----------



## kusaioyaji

I work as a prosthodontist where I'm constantly dealing with diamond burs and porcelain powder, which are both harder than the 60 HRC, but I am pleasantly surprised to the lack of scratches that I can see on both my DA37 or DC66 from daily wear.

However, I do have a bright mark (perhaps rubbed onto a particle board desk) at the line angle of the case at the 9 o'clock position on the DC66. Additionally, my DC66 has has some bright marks between the lugs due to me wearing a tegimented Sinn U1 bracelet (knew this would happen going in; doesn't bother me at all).


----------



## StufflerMike

101 pages of Damasko owners. You can't be wrong with any Damasko.

Show your Damasko!


----------



## pley3r

Ha i think its almost an accomplishment if you manage to put a scratch onto a Damasko case. My Yr old Dk11 used very much for outdoorsy things. Not a mark


----------



## thedern

Thanks guys, this really helps me out. In contrast, I have only had my new Squale 50 atmos (polished finish) for two weeks and mystery marks are appearing all over it. I love the watch but it seems to mark by simply looking at it! LOL


----------



## fbones24

I have been wearing my DA47 almost daily since August, 2015. I don't see a mark on it. I wear it hiking, working out, with my two sons, all day and night. I actually have stopped babying it and don't worry about it anymore. I toss it into my trinket box at night without a care. Throw it in my backpack with keys and other such nonsense. It looks brand new.


----------



## bruno47

Same for me. I've had four Damaskos and I've never seen a mark on any of them. The bracelet is a bit different though. There seems to be some rub marks on my oldest one. I'm a bit surprised by that. I thought it was the same hardness.


----------



## mph57

I haven't been so lucky as all of you. I've been wearing a DA36 on and off since 2008 and have a scratch right above the crown near the numeral "3" that goes up a little past the "2" position. I have no idea how this happened. I'm an airline pilot and I only just fly with it, so nothing really more strenuous other than normal movement on the flight deck. To be honest...a little disappointed, but definitely a lot of metal parts in the cockpit to brush up against. During my layovers I switch to a G-Shock.


----------



## kit7

I'm farming, I wear a Damasko DA44 most days, have it about 3 months and nothing to report yet. But I do wear a Seiko kinetic if I know I'm going to be doing rough work, it's got a few scratches on the bezel, a few faint hairline scratches on the crystal, but nothing serious. 

If you search though someone working in a machine shop has scratched one, not sure what did it, perhaps a hardened drill bit.


----------



## MrDagon007

The case of my da 373 is as new, but the bracelet has little bright needle spots, mainly at the edges of the links.


----------



## amr ashraf

Happy Acres said:


> DA36 owner since 2008, worn every week, not a mark!


And what about the crystal ? Does it have any scratches?


----------



## Jdzimme3

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-black-question-2789666.html


----------



## Happy Acres

amr ashraf said:


> And what about the crystal ? Does it have any scratches?


No, the crystal with AR has no visible scratches, very pleased with the durability.


----------



## StufflerMike

4 yrs and no scratches on my DC 66


----------



## kingblackbolt

Having owned about 8 different Damasko over the years there's no other company that compares. Never marked one up despite some scrapes and hits. My current 373 looks brand new:


----------



## bracque

Had mine for about 2 years, maybe a bit more, not a scratch. I am not particularly rough with my stuff, but I have occasionally whacked it (and other watches) on door frames as I walked in and out of rooms, and the likes.

I am really impressed with this watch, so much so that I sometimes think about getting the black one. I would love to try the steel bracelet too, but some people seem to get slight marks on that, and 600 euros seems like a lot.
View attachment 7312546


----------



## icybluesmile

I hit my DC66 pretty hard on the corner of the refrigerator last night and it didn't leave a mark on the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

icybluesmile said:


> I hit my DC66 pretty hard on the corner of the refrigerator last night and it didn't leave a mark on the watch.


What about the fridge ?


----------



## Lotica48

thedern said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Placing 'Damakso' and 'Scratch' and 'Case' in my search string yielded me results that were all over the map. Brands I was not interested in, threads concerning watch crystals, etc. So I figured I would ask the question directly. However, I normally find what I am looking for without starting new threads, hence my small number of posts in two years on this site.


No worries, man. The "do a search reply" makes little sense to me. I like to hear real-time opinions and have a conversation with those involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

This can be done by doing a search, chosing the right thread and posting in this thread then. Makes a lot of sense when new members come in and are looking for a reference or a wrap-up, otherwise it is all split up. To me this makes much more sense rather than opening thread no. 50 on scratch resistance of a Damasko. Just saying.


----------



## sulpher

bruno47 said:


> Same for me. I've had four Damaskos and I've never seen a mark on any of them. The bracelet is a bit different though. There seems to be some rub marks on my oldest one. I'm a bit surprised by that. I thought it was the same hardness.


It is the same hardness - but the bracelet consists of MANY parts of the same hardness. When they rub against one another the beadblasted surface gets polished. That's just normal and can't be avoided when you have beadblasted parts of the same material and hardness rub against each other. It's still almost impossible to really scratch it though.


----------



## Andy Chen

Finally found the post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-really-tough-737732-2.html

See post #14


----------



## pley3r

Ha first one I have seen with legit scratches. Took more than a reasonable effort and the result was not that bad really.


----------



## boomersooner

I wear my Damasko daily. I work in a huge state of the art warehouse here in the states with all the bells and whistles. It has conveyors, big magnets, and lots of things that would eat a watch alive. I am almost guaranteed to bag it on something metal once a day. I swore I scratched it one time but it was actually transfer from the thing I banged into. 

The case remains scratch free and has never been magnetized.


----------



## MrDagon007

The case of my 373 is perfect, but the bracelet has a number of little shiny spots - not to mention that a few links have become stiff.


----------



## ylekiot24

Yeah, that's why if you see a Damasko in the sales section with any kind of scratches on the case, you should run far, far away...it will probably have been to hell and back lol! My 2 year old Damasko DA47 looks as pristine today as the day I got her :-!


----------



## Mhutch

I am beyond amazed at the scratch resistance on my DA 47 Black. I don't baby it, and during the course of daily activities, I've unintentionally bumped and hit the case against many things. As of now, not a single scratch can be found.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

To echo most of the input so far - I've had a DA36 on the bracelet for 2-3 weeks now and it's essentially perfect except for a tiny smudge. The underside of the bracelet should be showing some wear but it doesn't. I just bought a DC66SI also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

I point you to my own thread about my scratched Sinn EZM3. You just have to read the first post but I have actually tried to duplicate the scratches on the caseback of my Damasko and it won't scratch. The Sinn is all mangled.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/badly-scratched-my-ezm3-3114994.html


----------



## pittman22

It should be no surprise at this point, the case is tough as nails. On top of that the other finishings are better than any other watch I have owned.

From the signed crown lining up exactly to the fit of the bracelet. Great watch, spring for the bracelet if you're on the fence about that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juno 60

The fit and feel of the bracelet really are superb. My DA34 on the Damasko bracelet is supremely comfortable. Pricey bracelet for sure, but definitely worth it. It's just as durable as the case in terms of scratch resistance but mine has developed several shiny rub marks, particularly on the underside of the clasp. Unavoidable I guess, with hardened steel rubbing against hardened steel!


----------



## pittman22

Juno 60 said:


> The fit and feel of the bracelet really are superb. My DA34 on the Damasko bracelet is supremely comfortable. Pricey bracelet for sure, but definitely worth it. It's just as durable as the case in terms of scratch resistance but mine has developed several shiny rub marks, particularly on the underside of the clasp. Unavoidable I guess, with hardened steel rubbing against hardened steel!


My bracelet does have be same rub marks on the underside of the bracelet (and on the underside only). I agree this is probably unavoidable, still the wear is 1/10 of what I have seen on other German tool watch manufacturers' bracelets.


----------



## pittman22

I suppose my only complaint is the instructions they have for sizing the bracelet, they are woefully underdeveloped, really just 4-5 pictures with no words or even symbols. 

However, once you spend 5 minutes understanding the various links and extra-space links the ability to fit exactly to the size of your wrist is very impressive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juno 60

pittman22 said:


> I suppose my only complaint is the instructions they have for sizing the bracelet, they are woefully underdeveloped, really just 4-5 pictures with no words or even symbols.
> 
> However, once you spend 5 minutes understanding the various links and extra-space links the ability to fit exactly to the size of your wrist is very impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it took me about 2 hours to get my bracelet perfectly sized! This didn't include the time needed to rush out to buy a torx screwdriver set as the shaft in the Damasko-supplied tool was loose within the handle, rendering it useless for undoing the torx screws. Once I had it right though I quickly fell in love with the bracelet's look and incredible comfort - a superb piece of precision engineering (unlike the supplied torx driver!).


----------



## pittman22

Sorry to hear about the torx wrench, I was actually pretty impressed with mine. But it was functional. I would have been upset after shelling out hundreds of dollars for the bracelet then not having a way to adjust it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyjohnny

*AYUP...THEY SCRATCH...Re: How Scratch Resistant are Damasko Watch Cases?*

the damasko WITHOUT the DAMEST coating is a pretty tough watch to scratch...with the DAMEST coating (the current black coated damaskos) they are even tougher.

i purchased my damasco chrono about 12 years ago when there was no such thing as the DAMEST coating (which takes the surface up to an amazing 2400 vickers hardness)...so mine had the hardness of the current NON-DAMEST coated damaskos, which are any that do not have the black coating.

had mine for about a month when i was in a chi chi restaurant restroom in venice calif...smacked it on a simple paper towel dispenser as i left the restroom. looked at the watch immediately and saw a small mark on the bezel...about 1/2 to 1mm in size, not deep at all, basically surface.

i rubbed it later to see if it would in any way come off, or was transfer from the metal of the towel dispenser, but it was there for good. after spending about $1600 at the time for something that wouldn't have a mark on it, i knew that simply smacking the watch by accident, at the right (or wrong) angle, would put even more marks on it over time. i sold it and about 8 years later bought a ceramic rado. the rado will shatter before taking a mark unless you use diamonds on it, which i'm now to poor to have after all my watch purchases. i did manage to crack one of the links while over tightening as i foolishly tried to wrist size it...took it into the rado dealer to have that replaced and repaired. but even the thin link didn't scratch, just cracked where the stress was.

this week i highly considered getting another damasko, but this time ONLY with the DAMEST coating (which goes on over the already 740 vickers case)...but instead went for a very cool discontinued NIXON ceramic diver that was $1200 out the door because it is discontinued...only a few left anywhere. the DAMEST damasko for a 3-hand with timing bezel was about $1600. i'm happy with getting the nixon...and will have now 2 scratch resistant watches better than the basic damasko without the DAMEST coating...either they'll shatter, or not scratch. the smack in the restroom that put the mark into my new damasko years ago wasn't much more force than you'd slap a pal on the back with...so wouldn't go for a damasko again unless it had the DAMEST on it. but that does seem like the one to get if you REaLLY don't want marks on your watch. for sure the towel dispenser smack i gave my damasko was no where near enough to shatter any ceramic watch.


----------



## MrDagon007

Standard coatings are very thin, hence while hard you can still be unlucky and get a scratch in the coating so that the case shows through. The new damest coating is much thicker and even a bit elastic, which is the key element in it being scratch resistant.
The uncoated case itself is one of the hardest cases you can find except for pure ceramic and special alloys like Rado uses (I have 3 Rados myself), it is very very difficult to find a picture of someone who scratched his standard damasko case, and it being a tool watch, it is better if it scratches under a heavy impact than cracking!


----------



## johnnyjohnny

i agree...but sadly after paying close to $2000 i smacked my standard case damasko without a lot of force, hitting a metal edge just right, and did put a mark on it. i personally think the damasko is pretty amazing still, but if scratches are your concern get the DAMEST damasko...that appears to be the best anti-scratch out there aside from the pure ceramic, which may not be the best for a tool watch since we know they can shatter with enough force.

still, i'm looking forward to getting my nixon ceramic


----------



## MrDagon007

The damest can also scratch. After all there are lots of things harder than a damasko case with or without damest: all the walls around you. But for most people it is sufficient, most damasko cases look like new after years of use.

Enjoy your nixon. I expect it would be difficult to resell at a good price but if you like it then resale doesn t matter.


----------



## ahsan

pittman22 said:


> It should be no surprise at this point, the case is tough as nails. On top of that the other finishings are better than any other watch I have owned.
> 
> From the signed crown lining up exactly to the fit of the bracelet. Great watch, spring for the bracelet if you're on the fence about that too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a damasko bracelet? If yes can you post a couple of pics? I might buy a da47 in the next few weeks but a few pics of the damasko on its own bracelet would really help. Thanks.


----------



## robannenagy

I've had a few Damaskos, the only time I ever marked one, was a DA36 which I banged on the edge of a granite worktop, the mark was very small and you could only see it in certain light conditions, if it had been 316L it would have been a massive ding on the bezel.


----------



## paranoidroid

If you search around you will find plenty of examples of scratched Damaskos. Including incidences where the Nato strap leaves scuffs on the back over time. Not bulletproof but much better than average. One thing I don't understand is other than the expensive in-house models why they only put standard grade movements in them. With the over engineering done everywhere else you'd think they use top grade like Sinn or even Stowa for similar prices.


----------



## fbones24

paranoidroid said:


> If you search around you will find plenty of examples of scratched Damaskos. Including incidences where the Nato strap leaves scuffs on the back over time. Not bulletproof but much better than average. One thing I don't understand is other than the expensive in-house models why they only put standard grade movements in them. With the over engineering done everywhere else you'd think they use top grade like Sinn or even Stowa for similar prices.


My Damasko is less than 1 second per day. I sold a DA36 that was about the same. I have a Sinn EZM3 that is +9 seconds per day and scratched up bad from a dinky little bracelet I purchased on Etsy. I previously owned a Sinn U1 that was also off by about that much. In my opinion, there is no comparison. What is so great about a top grade movement if it doesn't keep better time than Damasko's standard movement? I'm actually curious because I don't know the difference.

Edit: Just wanted to say I'm a fan of both brands. I really respect the aesthetic variety sinn brings to the table.


----------



## pittman22

ahsan said:


> Do you have a damasko bracelet? If yes can you post a couple of pics? I might buy a da47 in the next few weeks but a few pics of the damasko on its own bracelet would really help. Thanks.


Hope these help, they're mediocre iPhone pics but should give you an idea.

I think it's a great esthetic mix of a mid-90s full lume Tag and Rolex Explorer. Bottom two pics are desk marks and for a daily wear watch this is about 5-10% of what other watches of mine have shown.


----------



## ahsan

pittman22 said:


> Hope these help, they're mediocre iPhone pics but should give you an idea.
> 
> I think it's a great esthetic mix of a mid-90s full lume Tag and Rolex Explorer. Bottom two pics are desk marks and for a daily wear watch this is about 5-10% of what other watches of mine have shown.


Thank you. I like the bracelet. Seems solid but i have 6.5 inch wrists so am wondering if the da47 with the bracelet would look too hefty.


----------



## paranoidroid

fbones24 said:


> My Damasko is less than 1 second per day. I sold a DA36 that was about the same. I have a Sinn EZM3 that is +9 seconds per day and scratched up bad from a dinky little bracelet I purchased on Etsy. I previously owned a Sinn U1 that was also off by about that much. In my opinion, there is no comparison. What is so great about a top grade movement if it doesn't keep better time than Damasko's standard movement? I'm actually curious because I don't know the difference.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to say I'm a fan of both brands. I really respect the aesthetic variety sinn brings to the table.


Top grade uses materials that are more stable with temperature and with better positional accuracy. Also better shock resistance (Incabloc shock mount). You can regulate a Top grade to better accuracy and it will stay that way better than a standard grade. Practically, probably wouldn't matter much. But again, you'd assume Damasko would want to use Top grade there with the work they've done to the rest of the watch. In fact I'd pay more for it if they had it as an option.


----------



## MrDagon007

paranoidroid said:


> Top grade uses materials that are more stable with temperature and with better positional accuracy. Also better shock resistance (Incabloc shock mount). You can regulate a Top grade to better accuracy and it will stay that way better than a standard grade. Practically, probably wouldn't matter much. But again, you'd assume Damasko would want to use Top grade there with the work they've done to the rest of the watch. In fact I'd pay more for it if they had it as an option.


I think they used a higher grade in the past. Perhaps with the dwindling eta distribution lt would become difficult to ensure top grade. In any case my damasko is still running very accurately.


----------



## pittman22

ahsan said:


> Thank you. I like the bracelet. Seems solid but i have 6.5 inch wrists so am wondering if the da47 with the bracelet would look too hefty.


Unfortunately, I cannot comment on how it would look on your wrist as the only way to know is to try it on.

For me, at 5'9" and ~150lbs, it's a perfect size. My wrist is slightly bigger than yours.

I don't believe the bracelet adds any more visual "weight" than the band already has. A positive for the bracelet is it is infinitely adjustable.


----------



## Vig2000

paranoidroid said:


> If you search around you will find plenty of examples of scratched Damaskos. Including incidences where the Nato strap leaves scuffs on the back over time. Not bulletproof but much better than average. One thing I don't understand is other than the expensive in-house models why they only put standard grade movements in them. With the over engineering done everywhere else you'd think they use top grade like Sinn or even Stowa for similar prices.


Well, the history of Damasko is rooted in metallurgy, and that was way before they ever got in the watchmaking game, so it would make sense that their primary focus would be on producing tough, high quality cases. Damasko even manufactured cases for Sinn once upon a time. This is not to discount their movements entirely, however. Their silicon technology and in-house movements do compete and hold their own with the best of them.


----------



## sulpher

/gone


----------



## StufflerMike

Usually you find etachoc attached to 2836 standard and elaboré grades, incabloc in top and cosc.

ETACHOCS are usually used in the lower grades as they are cheaper to produce than Incabloc, the fact they are lower grades, is why they are not a regulated as tightly. Of course a manufacturer can order (and pay for) Incabloc on a standard grade ETA 2836-2.


----------



## paranoidroid

sulpher said:


> You can find Incabloc in Standard and Elaboré movements, too. Please inform yourself properly before you state "facts" that are wrong.


Yes but Damasko does not upgrade to Incabloc. Here's a photo of an opened Damasko showing Etachoc.

http://s541.photobucket.com/user/downerd/media/Damasko/IMG_2531.jpg.html


----------



## Chris Stark

I've read just about everything there is to read on Damasko and it appears to me that it's the hardest "thru" hardened case on the market. I've even heard that the AR used on the crystal is also one of the best scratch-resistant on the market as well.

Some have complained about the price of the bracelet but it actually might be a bargain since it's "Ice hardened" like the watch case and built like a tank!

Damasko really thinks out and tests their products before it hits the market.


----------



## TimelordSG

I thought they were pretty tough until I noticed this today. I don't even remember knocking into anything. A bit upset about it actually.


----------



## Vig2000

TimelordSG said:


> I thought they were pretty tough until I noticed this today. I don't even remember knocking into anything. A bit upset about it actually.


That sucks, but the case must've come in contact with something quite hard. Even though it doesn't look that bad, I would be bothered by it as well. I would contact Damasko and see what my options are.


----------



## StufflerMike

Excuse my ignorance. Tried to zoom in and to my untrained eyes it look like something rubbed off.


----------



## madwolfa

TimelordSG said:


> I thought they were pretty tough until I noticed this today. I don't even remember knocking into anything. A bit upset about it actually.


Hmm. Doesn't even look like a scratch? Could you try and wipe it off?


----------



## TimelordSG

I thought the same as you guys, something was on the case but I tried cleaning it off, still there. The pictures aren't great and it isn't noticeable from some angles. I'm going to try wipe it down better when I get off of work, fingers crosses.


----------



## TimelordSG

stuffler said:


> Excuse my ignorance. Tried to zoom in and to my untrained eyes it look like something rubbed off.


I know I thought so too. Just took another pic using natural light.. I think its scratched , take a look let me know what you think.


----------



## sulpher

TimelordSG said:


> I know I thought so too. Just took another pic using natural light.. I think its scratched , take a look let me know what you think.
> View attachment 8672850


Not "scratched" as in "the steel has been deformed and damaged". Seems like you only "polished" the bead blasted surface. Get it bead blasted and it will look like new imho.


----------



## TimelordSG

As long as it can be fixed I feel better. Thank you for your insight, this is why I love the watch community.


----------



## sulpher

Yes, should be no problem to fix that. How long do you have your Damasko?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Anyone have any photos of how the Damest black coating scratches and wears?

Would it theoretically hold up better rubbing against itself in a future Damest bracelet? (Any hints on when/if that may be coming?)


----------



## AustinOX

Juno 60 said:


> it took me about 2 hours to get my bracelet perfectly sized! This didn't include the time needed to rush out to buy a torx screwdriver set as the shaft in the Damasko-supplied tool was loose within the handle, rendering it useless for undoing the torx screws. Once I had it right though I quickly fell in love with the bracelet's look and incredible comfort - a superb piece of precision engineering (unlike the supplied torx driver!).


This happened to me too. Very disappointing for the in-house tool to fall apart, but it was easily fixed with a tiny drop of JB weld.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Anyone have any photos of how the Damest black coating scratches and wears?
> 
> Would it theoretically hold up better rubbing against itself in a future Damest bracelet? (Any hints on when/if that may be coming?)


Are you still interested in seeing pictures of scratches in the damest coating? I have some decent marks on the bezel of my 47.


----------



## asmetana

DA36 getting at least weekly wear for 4 years from a guy who manages to scratch, ding everything and so far the case has held up perfectly. It's my go-to watch for the weekends, camping, hiking, etc. Just added the Damasko bracelet (myself) and thought for sure the installation frustration would lead to some lug scratches but it did not! The AR coating is not so perfect, but the case is flawless. Got a DB2 about 2 weeks ago and it's presently my daily wear watch.


----------



## nepatriot

asmetana said:


> DA36 getting at least weekly wear for 4 years from a guy who manages to scratch, ding everything and so far the case has held up perfectly. It's my go-to watch for the weekends, camping, hiking, etc. Just added the Damasko bracelet (myself) and thought for sure the installation frustration would lead to some lug scratches but it did not! The AR coating is not so perfect, but the case is flawless. Got a DB2 about 2 weeks ago and it's presently my daily wear watch.


What tools did you use to put the bracelet on?


----------



## asmetana

I used two small-tipped spring bar tools. The original and replacement springbars didn't work so I used some fractionally thinner bars that compressed more and that finally worked well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKP

So much for ice hardened steel only dropped it on the tile floor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKP

One more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Pictures demonstrate: stone is harder than even hardened steel. But console yourself with the thought that it would have been chuffed much more ugly if it were made from standard steel.


----------



## RKP

MrDagon007 said:


> Pictures demonstrate: stone is harder than even hardened steel. But console yourself with the thought that it would have been chuffed much more ugly if it were made from standard steel.


I'm fine with few marks here and there, it's part of life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

It is hard to tell, but it almost seems like the bead blast finish rub marked, not a chunk out of the steel. It is more surface than dent?


----------



## RKP

GreatScott said:


> It is hard to tell, but it almost seems like the bead blast finish rub marked, not a chunk out of the steel. It is more surface than dent?


It landed right on the sharp edge of the watch so it's noticeable that it's tiny bit flattened, you really have to look for it! It's supposed to be my daily watch (after work, I use G-shock for that) that's why I'm fine with it. 
I'll tell my kids that I fought mighty battles with it and got scratched 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

That's what I do with all my scars add well! I wonder if one could send it in for a new bead blasting so at least it is not noticeable, anyone????


----------



## GreatScott

Also forgot one thing...awesome watch, love the blue hand!


----------



## Happy Acres

GreatScott said:


> That's what I do with all my scars add well! I wonder if one could send it in for a new bead blasting so at least it is not noticeable, anyone????


Probably, see recent relevant thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/repairing-small-ding-3738394-post35292338.html#post35292338


----------



## GreatScott

Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## robannenagy

Granite kitchen worktops will definitely scratch your Damasko if the two come in contact, remember to take your watch off if you are doing any cooking!


----------



## casablancawatch

*cannot see any damage*

might i ask where the damage is? i cannot see it.

i owned a valjoux 7750 damasko about 10 years ago before the damest coating, then it just had the hardened steel case, and slammed it into a metal paper towel dispenser straight on. that case had only a tiny dot damage on it the size of the head of a toothpick. i sold it years ago, but your watch looks like it has the damest coating...i cannot see any damage.


----------



## RustyBin5

Get the satinato bead blasted version - the dial is matte but it suits the aesthetic of the bead blasted case - I love mine.


----------



## themeister

I got a DA36 and it isn't _that _impressive in terms of case "unscratchability". I brushed it against various surfaces so far and all of them left a mark. You can't really see anything if you just glance at the watch casually, but if the light happens to fall on the case at just the right angle the scuffs are definitely visible and very shiny. There's a few scuffs so far and even what looks like a ding, but it's impossible to tell with the naked eye. When I go over it with my fingernail I can't feel the pitting so perhaps it's just another surface scuff after all. Look, Damasko cases are incomparably more durable than your regular steel cases. My dad's Zeno is all banged up, dented and scratched all over, whereas my Damasko will probably look as new to a casual observer 10 years from now. But every single time it hit anything other than wood it got a scratch (ceramic is ubiquitous, and so are various metals). You can always send the watch in for repairs and the case can be refinished (they just blast it again I believe). Personally, I found their prices unreasonable and probably won't ever send it in (talking about the actual Damasko HQ in Germany, where I bought it). If I remember correctly, they quoted the minimum price for the most basic maintenance at around 260 EUR. I fear to ponder the cost of having these scratches removed by them, or needing new parts or something more complicated. I really don't get it, what exactly am I paying for here?! Their time? You can buy a new watch for that kind of money, say a classic Seiko SKX007. I hate the scratches myself but there's nothing to do about it except move on.

TL;DR If you really care about scratches on a tool watch (like me lol), I suggest keeping it under the jacket sleeve when outside and wearing it with the case on the palm side of your forearm when exposed (in summer or around the house). Otherwise, it _will _get scratched, sooner or later, and the price to repair it is not worth it _IMO_.


----------



## Happy Acres

Lets see it. You seem to be the only one in years to come across with such a beef. Did you have an accident with your watch on? I remember one guy who managed a little road rash after crashing his motorcycle. If your "various" surfaces include rock and bricks, yeah it can leave a mark, short of that, it's pretty darn uncommon. The vast majority of owners (and myself) report pristine cases after years of use, so what gives?


----------



## GreatScott

I wonder if you are seeing bead blasting rub and mistaking it for a scratch


----------



## themeister

I'm talking about the case, not the glass of course. Yes, there's a bunch of marks on both sides of the bezel. I brushed it lightly against bathroom tiles once, hit it against a rail (cast iron?) and brushed it a few times against various surfaces. The most obvious mark was left after I brushed it against a thin sheet of aluminum corner molding (aluminum is relatively soft, so I'm thinking these marks are the rubs you speak of). Here's the damage done by the aluminum (phone camera really sucks): 








Not exactly what I would call pristine. The tiles left a few dark and shiny spots on the lower bezel, the iron rail left what looks like a ding but is probably just another shiny rub on the edge of the lower bezel. And there's various tiny shiny spots elsewhere. I love everything about the watch, just hate the scratches. And a bit disappointed in the amount of visible wear on the case considering how long I've had it. But I'm sure any other watch would look 10x as bad. I consider the DA36 to be the best all-around tool watch in the world. Since this was a gift and the watch is engraved on the back, I don't want to sell it or replace it.


----------



## kvik

My DA36 looked like this after getting into close contact with some aluminium (I think). They are rubbings, not scratches, there are one or two more at 9 o'clock also. I don't think it's that uncommon, however my DA47 didn't have/get any, so I don't know. It hasn't really bothered me.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## themeister

I'm not sure I understand what "rubbings" means. Are you saying no material is actually removed but instead the bead blasted surface is just smoothened out and thus looks different than before? I suspected as much because aluminum is much softer than steel, especially steel on Damasko watches. It still makes no difference _visually _- the cases are clearly not pristine. But who cares? It's a tool watch. If you have the case reblasted the entire surface will be rearranged and the watch will look as new. I'll probably do it in a few years, just not at where I bought it because the pricing is ridiculous in my opinion. How do you like your watch btw? Mine is insanely accurate, less than +1 second daily. I got the caoutchouc strap and it's _amazing_. I pretty much wear the watch non-stop, in bed, in the shower etc. The strap never emits any odors and there's no wear anywhere on it or the watch, other than these unfortunate rubs. I only take the watch off when I play tennis.


----------



## Happy Acres

kvik said:


> My DA36 looked like this after getting into close contact with some aluminium (I think). They are rubbings, not scratches, there are one or two more at 9 o'clock also. I don't think it's that uncommon, however my DA47 didn't have/get any, so I don't know. It hasn't really bothered me.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Aluminum is much softer than the case, likely not the cause.


----------



## kvik

@Happy Acres: The marks were just there one day, I didn’t notice how they got there. I assume the watch hit something at work, it could be a brick wall, or a steel or aluminum container.


@themeister: I use the term rubbings, because that’s my understanding of what it is (in most cases). You explain it well yourself, shiny parts due to smoothening (or whatever the technical terme mighth be). I agree, it’s a tool watch, so who cares really. The DA36 wasn’t particularly accurate initially, but settled on -1 second after a few months. The DA47 was ±1 from the beginning, and stayed this accurate. The Damasko rubber strap is great, works better for me than any other strap I have tried. Keeps the watch sitting firm on the wrist, which is a must for me, and yields to compensate for wrist size variations during the day (due to heat, physical activity, etc.).


----------



## themeister

Aluminum is definitely the cause of the marks seen in the picture I posted. I inspected the watch right after bumping it against a thin piece of aluminum.


----------



## Chris Stark

The case is not invincible, just harder than normal steel. Mine still looks like new and gets tons of wrist time.


----------



## themeister

Chris Stark said:


> The case is not invincible, just harder than normal steel. Mine still looks like new and gets tons of wrist time.


Can't argue with that. I wear mine all the time.


----------



## purplehero

I am seriously impressed by the Damasko hardened steel. Surface and edges stay pristine. As long as you don't impact the watch against something like a brick, stone, or similar surface. In my opinion it's the ideal material and surface finish for a dedicated tool watch.


----------



## noregrets

The other day a heavy steel door bounced back on me and slammed hard into, then scraped across, the bracelet on my chronograph. It was quite an impact.

A normal steel bracelet would have been gouged and heavily scratched from this. But the Damasko showed only a slight smudging of the bead-blasted surface on one of the links, visible only from a certain angle if you look very closely.

The ultimate tool watches indeed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

I was installing security cameras on my house the other day and scraped my DA47 case and bezel against the brick exterior. I thought for sure there would be some scratches...nope, not a single mark on it.


----------



## AustinOX

I've had a few Damaskos. I wore my DA37 on patrol as a cop for a year or more if I recall correctly. It had a couple of pinpoint sized bright spots on the case back from something (likely sand) getting between the NATO strap and the case, and maybe a pinpoint or two elsewhere. My secondhand DA36 had a tiny ding on the bezel when I bought it. I wore it for a couple of months and when I sold it the condition was indistinguishable from when it arrived. My DA363 picked up marks on the bracelet faster than I expected after my experience with the case metal, but still next to nothing compared to what regular stainless would have looked like. I picked up a DK11 black about 7 months ago. It's my daily wear watch. I own a small hobby farm, and it doesn't get taken off for chores that don't involve power equipment. I can't find a flaw on it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

I own a DC 66 Si, bought in mid 2014 - have had the watch in use at least 2-3 days a week since then and it's still more or less in pristine condition. As far as I can tell, there is not a single scratch or shiny spot on any part of the timepiece. Compared to some of my other watches, which due to the use of polished 316L steel, even get micro scratches from rubbing shirt cuffs on them, the Damasko seems to be a tank.


----------



## whineboy

I say, half-jokingly, that my DA46 is the only watch I have tough enough to take on my nephews, ages 3 and 6.
Although, last time I visited them, I looked over to see the 3 year old had unscrewed the crown and was winding the watch. While it was on my wrist!
Time to break some little fingers.


----------



## elbilo

whineboy said:


> I say, half-jokingly, that my DA46 is the only watch I have tough enough to take on my nephews, ages 3 and 6.
> Although, last time I saw them, I looked over to see the 3 year old had unscrewed the crown and was winding the watch. While it was on my wrist!
> Time to break some little fingers.


Ha! I know what you mean. My watch is a magnet for my 4-year old's hands. Every time we rough-house, my watch seems to be the only thing he manages to grab at.

Also, I coached his tee-ball team this year. I wore my DA36 at every game except 1 because we were running late and I forgot to put it on. That day happened to be the only time one of the players swung before I was ready (immediately after I placed the ball on the tee) and hit my wrist with the bat. Not sure how the Damasko would've fared, but I'm glad I didn't have to find out!


----------



## Comfortably numb

they are pretty tough to make serious scratches on for sure, my DC 66 has a few shiny areas, but nothing near what I see on some of my "traditional" steel watches


----------



## demof1

I just picked up a DC66 on bracelet so I will let you know of the next couple of years how I go


----------



## pixnw

I've worn a DA45 almost daily for a year. I am extremely active. I spend an average of 5 days per week fishing on my boat. I'm a developer and builder and am on jobsites frequently, on and off equipment. I try to remember to take my watch off if I'm doing mechanical work, but sometimes forget. I race autocross and spend a fair amount of time wrenching on the race car. I hike. I ride dirt bikes and street bikes. My watches end up covered with fish gunk, dirt, mud, etc. If I'm going to be doing any hard core off road riding I try to wear a G Shock. If I'm timing a circuit or something I like the stop watch and split time functions on some G Shocks anyway. The Damakso would probably hold up fine in all but the most gnarly get offs. 

I used to wear Seiko divers when I was on the boat or around water. I have a couple that had crystals completely smashed. I have no idea when it happened, I just ended up noticing I had a really buggered crystal. It's happened often enough that I realized I do things where my watch takes a hit more often than I would have ever thought possible. I have a couple G Shocks with scratches and damage that I have no idea when or how it happened. I have an Omega SMPc that has seen a lot of wrist time and it has a couple of scratches on the case that Nesbits will take care of when it goes in for service. 

My DA45 shows zero wear or damage on the case or crystal. It has taken a couple of good hits that I'm aware of, and obviously, there must be times it's been bumped that I'm not even aware of. I have it on the Damasko bracelet (which is the most brilliant bracelet ever), and the bracelet has some shiny spots, but still looks great. The case and crystal are flawless though. It is having some accuracy issues so I took it off the bracelet in preparation to send it to Watchmann the other day, and the amount of gunk and such between the bracelet and case reminded me how often the watch has been worn, and not babied at all. 

My Damasko has been a beast of a watch. I look forward to getting the accuracy back in line and wearing it for many more years.


----------



## watchman67

My DC 66 has no scratches on the case. Small very faint and light scuff on bezel and some very light marks on the AR crystal coating.


----------



## myke

This is an older photo of my DA 46 zoom it in and have a look.


----------



## myke

here is another photo of my wife and the DA 46 black.


----------



## amr ashraf

myke said:


> here is another photo of my wife and the DA 46 black.


Upload the photo again please...


----------



## myke

here it is look at the cu touts on the edge of the bezel for starters. Next time i pull this out of the safe i will photograph it well and post it here


----------



## Chris Stark

Zero scratches on my DA 36. Looks brand new after a few years. I wear it often.


----------



## nepatriot

I'm careful with my non-beater watches, so my Damasko's have not been tested with hard usage. I've had a few over the years, and all showed no signs of wear. Except the bracelet, which is known to develop some smooth spots where links rub together. And the outer AR, which can get marks on it. Had that on one Damasko.

But I do have a Damasko key ring. Always hated how my keychains get chewed up after a year or so, even some more expensive ones. Some have fallen apart, including a Tumi and another one that was given to me, but cost about $200.

Can't recall when I got the Damasko, but I'd guess it's about 6 or 7 years old. Unlike my watches, my key chain gets hard use. Average about 4 all-metal keys on it plus car FOB; always in a pocket, often the same pocket I put loose coins when I get change back when using cash. it gets tossed around, often among otter keys in a key drawer. 

One of my hobbies is sea kayaking, which I do typically twice per week from June through late September. My keys go in my short's pocket, clipped to a cord. So regular exposure to salt water and sand (my boat for the last 3 years or so is a surfski, so I'm not sitting in a closed cockpit). 

I never have rinsed off my Damasko key ring in freshwater.

It looks likes new, maybe a couple of very faint hair line scratches.


----------



## wtma

myke said:


> here it is look at the cu touts on the edge of the bezel for starters. Next time i pull this out of the safe i will photograph it well and post it here


Myke, could you please confirm whether it's only the damest coating that got scratched or it's the actual steel (watch case)?
Mine (non damest coated) looks brand new after almost 2 years. I change straps a lot and very clumsy at it, and my Damasko has broken 3 springbar tools. Not even the slightest scratches on the watch case.


----------



## myke

wtma it is the damest coating that scratches. NOT the case .From my experience the damest coating is very thin and when scratched the natural metal color is very noticeable. This coating damest is on all the rotating bezels and very prone to scratch. I have scratched the bezels on my DK 10 DA47 and this DA46. I prefer the watches without the coating
thats my opinion.



wtma said:


> Myke, could you please confirm whether it's only the damest coating that got scratched or it's the actual steel (watch case)?
> Mine (non damest coated) looks brand new after almost 2 years. I change straps a lot and very clumsy at it, and my Damasko has broken 3 springbar tools. Not even the slightest scratches on the watch case.


----------



## myke

wtma it is the damest coating that scratches. NOT the case .From my experience the damest coating is very thin and when scratched the natural metal color is very noticeable. This coating damest is on all the rotating bezels and very prone to scratch. I have scratched the bezels on my DK 10 DA47 and this DA46. I prefer the watches without the coating
thats my opinion.



wtma said:


> Myke, could you please confirm whether it's only the damest coating that got scratched or it's the actual steel (watch case)?
> Mine (non damest coated) looks brand new after almost 2 years. I change straps a lot and very clumsy at it, and my Damasko has broken 3 springbar tools. Not even the slightest scratches on the watch case.


----------



## wtma

myke said:


> wtma it is the damest coating that scratches. NOT the case .From my experience the damest coating is very thin and when scratched the natural metal color is very noticeable. This coating damest is on all the rotating bezels and very prone to scratch. I have scratched the bezels on my DK 10 DA47 and this DA46. I prefer the watches without the coating
> thats my opinion.


Thanks myke!
I thought it's only the coating, but it looks kinda cool on your DA46. I tend to scratch my watches without even noticing it, I often find a couple or scratches or hairlines on my watches at the end of the day after I been wearing it for the whole day. This doesn't happen to my Damasko, it makes me realize that Damasko case is really no joke.


----------



## Quenchntemper

Had a discussion a couple days ago with a new coworker who is from Japan, and works for a large Japanese steel manufacturer. I saw he was wearing a watch and used that as an icebreaker. Got around to telling him about my Damasko, and how it was hardened to 60 Rc and virtually scratch proof. Despite his broken English I could see he was politely skeptical, and he mentioned that in Japan his work involved hard coatings. So today I brought the Damasko in and showed it to him, and he was very interested. I asked if his work involved DLC coatings and he lit up and said yes,yes. About a half an hour later he approached me with 2 small pieces of steel about 3/4” square and 1/4” thick. Both highly polished, hardened to 60 Rc. 1 was coated, the other not. He took the coated pc and with the corner put several faint hairline scratches on the face of the uncoated piece. Then he tried to scratch the coated piece but I could see no marks whatsoever. It was very interesting, and I definitely saw the benefits of coating. So it would seem to me that a Damasko with Damest coatings would be the best of both worlds, impact and scratch proof. Matte finishes also make a huge difference in my opinion. By the way, he was wearing a VERY nice Panerai. Couldn’t tell if it was scratched though...


----------



## Ventenberry

myke said:


> wtma it is the damest coating that scratches. NOT the case .From my experience the damest coating is very thin and when scratched the natural metal color is very noticeable. This coating damest is on all the rotating bezels and very prone to scratch. I have scratched the bezels on my DK 10 DA47 and this DA46. I prefer the watches without the coating
> thats my opinion.


Damn, that Damest coating looks beat to hell, what do you do with that watch? I'm still considering a Damasko, but after seeing this I'm thinking maybe a non-Damest version Damasko.


----------



## myke

wife used it for a year she is a florist. go without the coating IMHO. If you take a model with a rotating bezel the coating is on the bezel



Ventenberry said:


> Damn, that Damest coating looks beat to hell, what do you do with that watch? I'm still considering a Damasko, but after seeing this I'm thinking maybe a non-Damest version Damasko.


----------



## Ventenberry

myke said:


> wife used it for a year she is a florist. go without the coating IMHO. If you take a model with a rotating bezel the coating is on the bezel


I'd like to see Damasko offer bead blasted or satin finished bezels, with no Damest coating. I don't believe it would be much of a hassle for them to offer this option, but I could be wrong. I look at it as another way to customize the watch.


----------



## myke

Da 46 Black. Archive pictures. A friend of mine has it at the moment. I will take some fresh photos when i get it back this week


----------



## myke

DA 46 had to get a good pic


----------



## myke

my baby


----------



## reachcontrol

After lots of scratches on Seikos, Hamiltons, Bernhardts, and Christopher Wards - the Damasko has taken a hundred times more abuse and still looks the best of all my watches. 

I'll be buying another, dressier Damasko. I need the value, as I have only purchased several watches to find the brand I want to keep for the Long haul.


----------



## reachcontrol

Meant to add. Love this watch. Every band I've found has been amazing. Looking for the right blue and yellow NATO strap.


----------



## myke

DA 46 Black in the garden


----------



## KodiakCombos

Da373 I wear while operating my business of putting clients on fish or game on Kodiak Island in Alaska is looking flawless!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS

reachcontrol said:


> After lots of scratches on Seikos, Hamiltons, Bernhardts, and Christopher Wards - the Damasko has taken a hundred times more abuse and still looks the best of all my watches.
> 
> I'll be buying another, dressier Damasko. I need the value, as I have only purchased several watches to find the brand I want to keep for the Long haul.


I am actually thinking about getting a CW; not for scratch resistance, but for the in-house 5 days power reserve...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

reachcontrol said:


> Meant to add. Love this watch. Every band I've found has been amazing. Looking for the right blue and yellow NATO strap.


I think its bracelet stands out among other makers' offerings. Typically I hear people expressing their dislikes towards butterfly style clasp, but I don't hear much about their bracelet. Anyone with experience particularly from the clasp mechanism?


----------



## myke

Gave my DA 46 to a you tube reviewer
Time o Go Travel and Timepieces
He is also a Damasko owner and wanted to 
review the piece.
I will post back when he completes it. Should be a week or two.
Not sure if I can post a link here to his review? I certainly dont want to break any posting rules


----------



## myke

the review is up on you tube
Time To go Travel and Timepieces
he reviews my 5 year old DA 46 Black


----------



## CollectorS

myke said:


> the review is up on you tube
> Time To go Travel and Timepieces
> he reviews my 5 year old DA 46 Black


Thanks. Will take a look.

May I share the link here:


----------



## myke

Thanks for posting the link. appreciate it



CollectorS said:


> Thanks. Will take a look.
> 
> May I share the link here:


----------



## myke

Beautiful Scars


----------

